# What does that box do on MIT cables?



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

I know a lot of high end home audio companies do this , but MIT is probably the most famous. What does (if anything) the boxes do on MIT rca cables? 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Same thing they do on Radio Shack cables. This subject has been beat to death on here. Just search. I doubt there's anything more that can be added.


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Theslaking said:


> Same thing they do on Radio Shack cables. This subject has been beat to death on here. Just search. I doubt there's anything more that can be added.


I've been researching and nothing found on this site, but apparently they have a patent on it. Most people say it's nothing more than an impedance switch. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------

